# Wer kann eigentlich Assembler und nutzt es.



## Empirelord (19. August 2010)

Wie die Überschrift schon verrät, wer ist noch in der Lage wirklich reinen Maschinencode zu schreiben, bzw welche Assembler nutzt ihr.
Ich bevorzuge Masm32.


----------



## bingo88 (19. August 2010)

Ich kanns lesen und einigermaßen schreiben. Allerdings nutze ich das höchtens für Funktionen (entweder inline in C oder mittels NASM als .lib). Komplette Programme sind viel zu umständlich


----------



## DarkMo (19. August 2010)

ich brauchs immernoch fürn projekt - irgendwann mal ><


----------



## Empirelord (20. August 2010)

Ich persönlich nutze das grade, um einen Rubiks Cube Solver zu bauen.
Also sehr performanceorientiert.
Was macht ihr so?


----------



## bingo88 (20. August 2010)

CPU-Zusatzfeatures: MMX, SSE, etc.


----------



## Skysnake (21. August 2010)

Ich hab Assembler in der Uni gemacht, kann auch Programme teils lesen und schreiben, aber nutzen will ich das sicher nicht, höchstens wenn man wirklich nen extrem performantes Programm schreiben muss/will und dann da so 20-50 Zeilen Code halt optimieren will von irgendwelchen Schleifen etc.


----------



## Empirelord (22. August 2010)

Ich schaffe es mittlerweile auch den Quelltext doppelt so groß zu halten wie die .exe .
Aber eigentlich ist es angenehm, ich persönlich komme damit besser zurecht als mit c++.


----------



## bingo88 (22. August 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist es angenehm, ich persönlich komme damit besser zurecht als mit c++.


Assembler und angenehm? Was man da alles beachten muss: Pipelining, Prefetch, Branch prediction, jede Menge lustiger Fehlerquellen...


----------



## maGic (22. August 2010)

ich habe auch Assembler  gemacht, als ich Mircocontroller zur üben zu programmieren.
Das soll jeder Elektroniker für Gerät und System bissel können 

es handelt sich um eine PIC16F84 von Mircochip.

Aber wie Vorredner, ist die nicht angenehm, eine vertauschte Zeile( die in unsere logische kopf gleich ist) führt ihm zu andere Verhalten oder Fehler


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2010)

Jo ich sag nur stacks -.-

Und tolle schleifen... wo man am Ende kaum noch ne Ahnung hat, was denn nu in welchem Register drin steht, weil man geschoben und verglichen hat wie blöd


----------



## Empirelord (23. August 2010)

Am geilsten wirds ja erst, wenn du probiert 90MB Speicher aufm heap zu kriegen.


----------



## maGic (23. August 2010)

boah geht nicht PIC 16F84 ist vergleichbar mit UR-IBM

kann nur 1024 zeile speichern und hat nur 68 byte Ram (vermutlich) 4Mhz Taktfrequenz.

da kannst du mit 90MB arme PIC leider nicht qüälen XD


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. August 2010)

Hab früher mal in der HTL (Ösis wissen worums geht ) einen 80C196 programmiert.
Aber nur einfache Sachen. Schnittstellen-Ansteuerung, A/D,D/A Wandler und Ansteuerung von diversen Zusatzplatinen etc.

Hat zwar irgendwie Spass gemacht - aber da wir nebenher auch Pascal (Turbo Pascal 5.5, später 6.0 und TP für Windows 1.0 - hach waren das Zeiten) gemacht haben war mir Assembler zu umständlich.


----------



## Empirelord (24. August 2010)

Oh, Gott, das meiste davon war ja vor meiner Geburt.(Auch der Mauerfall)
Hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass das noch so "populär" ist. Mir wird das jetzt auch langsam zu umständlich.


----------



## Skysnake (25. August 2010)

Naja, wenn du Assemblercode flüssig schreiben kannst, haste eigentlich nen Job sicher, Leute die das wirklich beherrschen werden eigentlich immer gesucht und gut bezahlt. Vorallem wenns um irgendwelche Spezialsachen geht, aber da musste assemblercode wie normalen C Code lesen können, und das ist WIRKLICH Hardcore arbeit


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. August 2010)

Assembler hat mir den letzten Nerv geraubt als wir das gelernt haben. Da lernt man jahrelang Java/C++ und dann wirft man alles weg und fängt mit Assembler an , Register Register und noch mehr Register... da lernst C erst richtig zu schätzen 

Ich persönlich verwende Assembler nur gaaanz selten zum Beispiel bei "OllyDbg"


----------



## Empirelord (25. August 2010)

Ja ich habe heute auch meine ganz persönliche Erfahrung mit den indexregistern esi, edi bzw si und di gemacht. C++ war ja so angenehm.

So, und woran sieht du, dass ein Programm in Assembler geschrieben wurde?



Der Quelltext ist doppelt so groß wie die binary.


----------



## Crymes (30. August 2010)

Assembler ist doch das, wo 100 Mal hintereinander das Dollerzeichen kommt und dann mal ein S, oder?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. August 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Assembler ist doch das, wo 100 Mal hintereinander das Dollerzeichen kommt und dann mal ein S, oder?



Häh 

Wo soll denn sowas vorkommen


----------



## fabs (31. August 2010)

Assembler ist so ziemlich die direkteste und niedrigste Art, den Prozessor anzusprechen. mov eax und so weiter 

Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch: Wie lange programmiert ihr schon und wann habt ihr angefangen, euch mit maschinennäheren Sprachen wie C und Assembler zu befassen?


----------



## bingo88 (31. August 2010)

Programiere jetzt so seit 10, 11 Jahren. Habe damals mit VB5 angefangen. Bin jetzt aber eher auf C/C++, Java und .Net fixiert. Assembler kam irgendwann mal im Zusammenhang mit C dran ^^


----------



## Empirelord (31. August 2010)

Oh, also äh ja. Programmieren: 2Jahre. Assembler: 2Wochen.
Die meiste Zeit sitze ich daran mir die Funktionen und den Syntax rauszusuchen, bzw den Code zu optimieren. Man lernt da echt ne Menge über den PC an sich.


----------



## trustno1 (2. September 2010)

Ich musste im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung und des Studiums immer wieder mit Assembler in Berührung kommen, dabei wurde meistens ein Intel 8051 auf einem Mikrocontroller programmiert. Es macht schon Spaß und war mir auch immer eine nette Abwechslung zum objektorientierten programmieren. Allerdings hat es schon genervt, für eine Warteschlange erst die Anzahl der Prozessorzyklen auszurechnen und so


----------

